# First EV to win NHRA championship



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Had a really good year some ups {4 wins}best time was 10.19 fastest speed 66 mph. Some downs {melted some cells}. Finished the year #1, won the jr dragster thunder class in saskatoon.saskatchewan,canada.Iam very proud of her she did an awsome job winning ,and she did a better job when she lost.


----------



## Eliteair (Jun 14, 2012)

Grats. You must be very proud.


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Kudos! You both need a pat-on-the-back.

Miz


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

That is awesome!! Congrats. That is quite an accomplishment for Dad and for daughter!!


----------



## toddshotrods (Feb 10, 2009)

Wow, awesome accomplishment! Is NHRA aware of the "1st EV to win..." fact? I would think they would want to do an inteview for National Dragster, since that is drag racing and NHRA history. 

You go girl!


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jr dragster said:


> Had a really good year some ups {4 wins}best time was 10.19 fastest speed 66 mph. Some downs {melted some cells}. Finished the year #1, won the jr dragster thunder class in saskatoon.saskatchewan,canada.Iam very proud of her she did an awsome job winning ,and she did a better job when she lost.


Congratulations. I sent a link to your post to NEDRA. I hope you don't mind.


----------



## tropes (Jul 24, 2011)

jr dragster said:


> Had a really good year some ups {4 wins}best time was 10.19 fastest speed 66 mph. Some downs {melted some cells}. Finished the year #1, won the jr dragster thunder class in saskatoon.saskatchewan,canada.Iam very proud of her she did an awsome job winning ,and she did a better job when she lost.
> View attachment 14523


Congratulations Megan and Mark.


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

major said:


> Congratulations. I sent a link to your post to NEDRA. I hope you don't mind.


 thanks major


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

jr dragster said:


> thanks major


I gotta tell ya.....I think it is so kool  All those tough guys of NEDRA like Dice, KillaCycle, Lawless, Zombie, Crazyhorse, Metric, etc....and Megan and her polka-dot dragster is the first EV NHRA champion. Love this photo


----------



## kerrymann (Feb 17, 2011)

Awesome! Congrats to you both!


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

jr dragster said:


> Had a really good year some ups {4 wins}best time was 10.19 fastest speed 66 mph. Some downs {melted some cells}. Finished the year #1, won the jr dragster thunder class in saskatoon.saskatchewan,canada.Iam very proud of her she did an awsome job winning ,and she did a better job when she lost.
> View attachment 14523


Congratulations! Soon the NHRA will build classes or "modify" current classes for all EV drag racing.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

GeoMetric said:


> Congratulations! Soon the NHRA will build classes or "modify" current classes for all EV drag racing.


I don't know, is that a good thing? Part of the EV draw for me was the mixing of the ICE's with the EV's.


----------



## GeoMetric (Aug 13, 2010)

TerryH said:


> I don't know, is that a good thing? Part of the EV draw for me was the mixing of the ICE's with the EV's.


The NHRA (Glen Gray) is considering all options adding EV racing into the NHRA umbrella. I do not know the specifics, but I have traded emails with him. All drag racing tracks are sanctioned by NHRA or IHRA, sooner or later this was bound to happen. I would love nothing more than to see our records held by NHRA & IHRA. This would bring mega bucks to all EV racers.


----------



## TerryH (Jun 9, 2012)

GeoMetric said:


> The NHRA (Glen Gray) is considering all options adding EV racing into the NHRA umbrella. I do not know the specifics, but I have traded emails with him. All drag racing tracks are sanctioned by NHRA or IHRA, sooner or later this was bound to happen. I would love nothing more than to see our records held by NHRA & IHRA. This would bring mega bucks to all EV racers.


 
Agree. The records actaully being held by the major sanctioning bodies would certainly bring more exposure and funding to the EV teams vs the records being held by the associate organizations. 

terry


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

I was playing around check out the vid 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCVgWhHQtGk


----------



## DIYguy (Sep 18, 2008)

Congratulations Megan! I think your accomplishments are absolutely outstanding! (ya, ur dad deserves a lot of credit for all he has done!) First ever EV NHRA championship is a bit of history no one can ever take from you! . . . and proud to be Canadian eh!  Keep going!


----------



## McRat (Jul 10, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ruckus (Apr 15, 2009)

Awesome! Get them hooked while they're young and they'll never go ICE.

After driving in the EV Jag my kids ask "when will you convert this?" as I start up my obnoxious diesel truck. They are counting the days. 

You must be very proud.


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

check out nedra.com they did a write on the jr.


----------



## tropes (Jul 24, 2011)

jr dragster said:


> check out nedra.com they did a write on the jr.


Congratulations. Nice write up. Looking forward to seeing your new ride this summer.

Peter Sotropa
http://lightswitchracing.com/


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

megs first ev ,dont know where she got that idea from ? had to be her mother LOL.


----------



## jr dragster (Oct 11, 2010)

Raced sunday in Saskatoon SIR (rained out sat)
Megan won in her new car ,Ella went second round red lighted -.007 light
Changed gears in both cars see what they will do now.
Off to yorkton to race on sunday at the airport should be a blast.
Posted some vids of the new car on you tube
Z03QuC9dDog
PzCOSAlBmMc

mark


----------

